# Elezioni politiche 2013: Chi votare?



## S T B (12 Novembre 2012)

Alle prossime elezioni cosa farete? Voterete un partito, darete un voto di protesta (per esempio Grillo), vi asterrete o altro?

Io ora come ora mi asterrei, ma vorrei anche fare qualcosa per cambiare le cose nel Paese e mandare tutti i politici a casa...


----------



## Hammer (12 Novembre 2012)

Voterò il meno peggio (quindi niente PDL PD Lega), o eventualmente scheda bianca.


----------



## yelle (12 Novembre 2012)

scheda bianca mai, al massimo la annullo mandando qualcuno af******* - se proprio non avrò la minima idea di chi votare.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2012)

[MENTION=413]S T B[/MENTION] per le elezioni 2013 c'è questo topic http://www.milanworld.net/si-votera-il-7-aprile-2013-a-vt1408.html


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Novembre 2012)

Se si "candida" e non mette la patrimoniale, Monti. Altrimenti l'unico pensiero è mettere da parte due soldi per la pizzeria ad Auckland.


----------



## Livestrong (13 Novembre 2012)

Radicali


----------



## Ale (13 Novembre 2012)

di peter se proprio devo scegliere un politico, scelgo il meno peggio a meno che vendola vinca le primarie nel pd.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Novembre 2012)

Nessuno, sono tutti dei ladri.


----------



## Francy (13 Novembre 2012)

Io mi asterrò a meno di un rinnovamento almeno dell'80% delle liste dei partiti tradizionali.


----------



## James Watson (13 Novembre 2012)

Voterò Pd, non potrebbe essere altrimenti..


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Novembre 2012)

MoVimento 5 stelle....


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2012)

Nessuno


----------



## Cm Punk (13 Novembre 2012)

Il PD non lo voterei manco sotto tortura 
A destra la situazione è una catastrofe 
Idv e movimento 5 stelle non meritano manco commenti
Ergo credo che non andrò a votare.


----------



## smallball (13 Novembre 2012)

sono molto tentato di votare scheda nulla


----------



## Nick (13 Novembre 2012)

Voterei PD.
Il centrodestra non è credibile dopo gli anni passati al governo, il terzo polo non mi convince e del M5S non mi fido.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Novembre 2012)

NO dai non ci credo che qualcuno di voi vada a VOTARE il PD... non me ne capacito.. cosa devono fare ancora questi per convincervi che vi stanno prendendo per i fondelli ???? arrivare a casa e rubare le cose ?? ... è palese il furto che questa classe politica sta facendo da anni e nonostante tutto questo c'è ancora gente che dice ...IO VOTO PD io voto PDL ????? ... non me ne capacito... 

i casi sono 2 .... o non siete informati o se lo siete vi manipolano sotto gli occhi la verità... 

non vedo alternativa ...


----------



## Prinz (13 Novembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> NO dai non ci credo che qualcuno di voi vada a VOTARE il PD... non me ne capacito.. cosa devono fare ancora questi per convincervi che vi stanno prendendo per i fondelli ???? arrivare a casa e rubare le cose ?? ... è palese il furto che questa classe politica sta facendo da anni e nonostante tutto questo c'è ancora gente che dice ...IO VOTO PD io voto PDL ????? ... non me ne capacito...
> 
> i casi sono 2 .... o non siete informati o se lo siete vi manipolano sotto gli occhi la verità...
> 
> non vedo alternativa ...



hai pure ragione, ma il fatto di andare a votare quei 4 ******* del Movimento 5 stelle non giustifica cotanto sgomento da parte tua, visto che è un carrozzone populista peggiore di qualsiasi altra cellula politica o parapolitica esistente sulla faccia della terra


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Novembre 2012)

Sono indeciso tra non andare nemmeno a votare o andare e annullare la scheda con un generico insulto verso la classe politica.


----------



## Nick (13 Novembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> NO dai non ci credo che qualcuno di voi vada a VOTARE il PD... non me ne capacito.. cosa devono fare ancora questi per convincervi che vi stanno prendendo per i fondelli ???? arrivare a casa e rubare le cose ?? ... è palese il furto che questa classe politica sta facendo da anni e nonostante tutto questo c'è ancora gente che dice ...IO VOTO PD io voto PDL ????? ... non me ne capacito...
> 
> i casi sono 2 .... o non siete informati o se lo siete vi manipolano sotto gli occhi la verità...
> 
> non vedo alternativa ...



Dimmi che cosa hanno rubato, posta una fonte attendibile.


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2012)

Lasciate perdere ragà. Risparmiate tempo e benzina.


----------



## Nick (13 Novembre 2012)

Mettete anche il sondaggio, sono curioso.


----------



## Francy (13 Novembre 2012)

Lusi ha rubato 16 milioni di euro pubblici intanto. Quei 16 milioni di euro, dirai, li ha derubati al PD, ma intanto il PD li aveva legalmente rubati a noi. "Rimborsi elettorali" esagerati, vitalizi, pensioni baby e altro, più lo scempio che succede nella maggior parte delle pubbliche amministrazioni locali, dove certa gente viene assunta e non fa niente percependo lauti salari spesso fuori mercato, una delle cause maggiori dell'abnorme debito pubblico che abbiamo, dovrebbero far riflettere. Queste leggi le hanno votate i Parlamentari di adesso, praticamente all'unanimità.

In più il PD, da quando non c'è Berlusconi, ha votato delle riforme che ha da sempre osteggiato, come la modifica dell'articolo 18.

Sul PdL non aggiungo altro, dato che a dare motivi per non andare a votare ci pensano loro tutti i giorni.


Personalmente tornerò alle urne in due casi: quando questa classe politica sloggerà oppure se c'è un premier che mi convincerà con un mandato fatto bene.

Mi dispiace solo per quei pochi personaggi veramente in gamba.


----------



## francylomba (13 Novembre 2012)

andro' a votare ma scrivero' qualcosa di bello sulla scheda...


----------



## James Watson (13 Novembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> NO dai non ci credo che qualcuno di voi vada a VOTARE il PD... non me ne capacito.. cosa devono fare ancora questi per convincervi che vi stanno prendendo per i fondelli ???? arrivare a casa e rubare le cose ?? ... è palese il furto che questa classe politica sta facendo da anni e nonostante tutto questo c'è ancora gente che dice ...IO VOTO PD io voto PDL ????? ... non me ne capacito...
> 
> i casi sono 2 .... o non siete informati o se lo siete vi manipolano sotto gli occhi la verità...
> 
> non vedo alternativa ...




Si chiama libertà di opinione, Lollo.


----------



## Miro (13 Novembre 2012)

Non lo so, non c'è nessuno che dia un minimo di fiducia o che abbia un progetto serio.

Probabilmente voterò il meno peggio, cioè Renzi (ammesso che vinca le primarie).


----------



## Hammer (13 Novembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> NO dai non ci credo che qualcuno di voi vada a VOTARE il PD... non me ne capacito.. cosa devono fare ancora questi per convincervi che vi stanno prendendo per i fondelli ???? arrivare a casa e rubare le cose ?? ... è palese il furto che questa classe politica sta facendo da anni e nonostante tutto questo c'è ancora gente che dice ...IO VOTO PD io voto PDL ????? ... non me ne capacito...
> 
> i casi sono 2 .... o non siete informati o se lo siete vi manipolano sotto gli occhi la verità...
> 
> non vedo alternativa ...



Anche il M5S ha molti aspetti "oscuri". E molti punti di vista non definiti su vari argomenti di rilievo.


----------



## vota DC (13 Novembre 2012)

Se ci sono SVP o UV andate sul sicuro: neanche sono italiani e hanno garantito lo sviluppo della loro terra.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> NO dai non ci credo che qualcuno di voi vada a VOTARE il PD... non me ne capacito.. cosa devono fare ancora questi per convincervi che vi stanno prendendo per i fondelli ???? arrivare a casa e rubare le cose ?? ... è palese il furto che questa classe politica sta facendo da anni e nonostante tutto questo c'è ancora gente che dice ...IO VOTO PD io voto PDL ????? ... non me ne capacito...
> 
> i casi sono 2 .... o non siete informati o se lo siete vi manipolano sotto gli occhi la verità...
> 
> non vedo alternativa ...



Fino a poco tempo si poteva convincere a votare PD perché "altrimenti vince Berlusconi e c'è la dispersione dei voti". Ora che si sono messi con il PDL non c'è neanche questa scusa. Eppure persino a livello locale nei piccoli comuni c'è il candidato con la lista civica che fa riferimento a PD o PDL. I sindaci dei piccoli comuni vanno a dire "eh se vince il mio partito il comune avrà più fondi" anche se sappiamo che è una balla, ma lo fanno solo perché indottrinati, tanto poi sanno già arrangiarsi con multe e appartamenti sul letto dell'Isonzo.


----------



## Francy (13 Novembre 2012)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Se ci sono SVP o UV andate sul sicuro: neanche sono italiani e hanno garantito lo sviluppo della loro terra.



Scusami, ma cosa intendi?


----------



## smallball (13 Novembre 2012)

credo union valdotaine e sudtiroler volk sparteil....spero di aver scritto bene il partito alto atesino


----------



## Francy (13 Novembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> credo union valdotaine e sudtiroler volk sparteil....spero di aver scritto bene il partito alto atesino



Sì, lo so cosa intende, conosco i suddetti partiti, volevo sapere cosa intende come: vai sul sicuro.


----------



## korma (14 Novembre 2012)

M5s...il resto sarebbe come non andare e come se non ci fossero elezioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Novembre 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> Dimmi che cosa hanno rubato, posta una fonte attendibile.



:O :O :O .... un attimo , forse non ci siamo capiti.. io sto parlando di tutta la classe politica.. ma se vuoi parlare di PD posso metterti 2449574959 mila milioni di articoli di come sono andati a farsi le vacanze con i soldi destinati al partito ( Lusi ti dice nulla ?? ) ...

cmq il mio non è un discorso contro il PD è un discorso molto piu ampio rispetto a tutta questa politica ....

ma per curiosità... chi votereste del PD ? Bersani ???


----------



## Jaqen (14 Novembre 2012)

Annullerò la scheda. Altrimenti, se si candidasse, Monti, a certe condizioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Novembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Si chiama libertà di opinione, Lollo.



Vero , ma da persona che si informa e immagina a 31 anni di essere abbastanza grande da capire qualcosina del mondo non riesco a giustificarmi un voto a questa classe politica che ha frantumato questa nazione ...


----------



## vota DC (14 Novembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Sì, lo so cosa intende, conosco i suddetti partiti, volevo sapere cosa intende come: vai sul sicuro.



Che una volta votati dovrebbero fare bene. Gli altri partiti sono costretti a cambiare volto continuamente, loro no.


----------



## James Watson (14 Novembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vero , ma da persona che si informa e immagina a 31 anni di essere abbastanza grande da capire qualcosina del mondo non riesco a giustificarmi un voto a questa classe politica che ha frantumato questa nazione ...



Potrei quotare la prima parte cambiando l'età in 30 anni.
Seriamente, quali alternative credibili ci sono al momento? perché è facile sposare l'idea del "sono tutti uguali" (affermazione tanto ridicola quanto populista e superficiale) e "sono tutti brutti e cattivi quindi mandiamoli a casa tutti". Ma poi?
E' proprio ponendomi questa domanda che non potrò mai sostenere uno come Grillo, che, per carità, dice anche delle cose giuste (in parte) su certi argomenti, ma si ferma lì.


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Novembre 2012)

Io personalmente non voto più "il male minore".
Posso scegliere di non votare, e se non si candida l'unico che reputo valido, non voto.
Votare il male minore quando il Paese è in queste condizioni vuol dire solo scegliere se spararsi ad un piede oppure all'altro.
E' vero che non è non votando che si risolve il problema, ma fosse anche solo un secondo di vita, è un secondo totalmente perso, perchè voto comunque un male. Sono stanco, davvero tanto, nonostante la mia "giovane" età, di dover scegliere il meno inadatto a governare. Preferisco spendere mezz'ora a falciare un prato e farmi dare 5 euro guarda. Io vorrei un'astinenza dell'80%, con votanti solo i lobotomizzati di livello top top top. Almeno qualche giovane di valore capirebbe che c'è lo spazio per rovesciare la classe politica.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Novembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Potrei quotare la prima parte cambiando l'età in 30 anni.
> Seriamente, quali alternative credibili ci sono al momento? perché è facile sposare l'idea del "sono tutti uguali" (affermazione tanto ridicola quanto populista e superficiale) e "sono tutti brutti e cattivi quindi mandiamoli a casa tutti". Ma poi?
> E' proprio ponendomi questa domanda che non potrò mai sostenere uno come Grillo, che, per carità, dice anche delle cose giuste (in parte) su certi argomenti, ma si ferma lì.



Vero , ma io la vedo da un altro lato.. tanto per cominciare il mio voto sti ladri non lo vedono piu... iniziamo da quello... voterò fino alla morte l'alternativa a questi pagliacci che ci stanno uccidendo... 

l'alternativa non esiste ? bene la si crea... l'alternativa a questo schifo ci deve essere per forza..


----------



## Nick (14 Novembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> :O :O :O .... un attimo , forse non ci siamo capiti.. io sto parlando di tutta la classe politica.. ma se vuoi parlare di PD posso metterti 2449574959 mila milioni di articoli di come sono andati a farsi le vacanze con i soldi destinati al partito ( Lusi ti dice nulla ?? ) ...
> 
> cmq il mio non è un discorso contro il PD è un discorso molto piu ampio rispetto a tutta questa politica ....
> 
> ma per curiosità... chi votereste del PD ? Bersani ???


Si, Bersani.

Non votate perchè la classe politica fa schifo? Candidatevi, di sicuro le vostre idee saranno migliori


----------



## Doctore (14 Novembre 2012)

Ma non possiamo prendere dei poltici dall estero?Che ne so anche quelli svincolati tipo:tony blair,clinton,aznar...


----------



## Emanuele (14 Novembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vero , ma da persona che si informa e immagina a 31 anni di essere abbastanza grande da capire qualcosina del mondo non riesco a giustificarmi un voto a questa classe politica che ha frantumato questa nazione ...



Ma tu non votavi berlusconi?


----------



## Francy (14 Novembre 2012)

Lo dico sinceramente, soprattutto a Nick, qui non si tratta di idee. Io ho le mie idee, e nel recente passato ho avuto una vita politica attiva. Se si trattasse di idee potresti avere ragione. Qui si tratta di gente che di idee non ne ha, che non è stata capace di esprimere un Premier adeguato per la risoluzione della crisi, gente alla quale riesce solamente aumentare i loro già lauti guadagni (e di esempi documentati ce ne sono a migliaia). Gente che, a seconda di chi governa, cambia radicalmente la propria posizione. Per non parlare di chi ruba soldi pubblici, soldi dei partiti, appalti eccetera. Sinceramente potrei capire se ci fossero episodi isolati, "singoli mariuoli", ma qui è proprio il sistema che è marcio, che è indifendibile. Quindi ti dico, rispetto se decidi di andare alle urne a votare cose in cui credi, ma rispetta anche tu le scelte di chi vorrebbe che la classe politica "andasse a casa" in una maniera e nell'altra e fa scelte che reputo coraggiose.

Personalmente non voterei mai il Movimento cinque stelle, semplicemente perchè porta una testimonianza, ma sono sicuro che difficilmente potrà portare un contributo alla politica attiva, ma scelgo liberamente di non votare tranne che nelle situazioni che ho già esposto.


----------



## Doctore (14 Novembre 2012)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Ma tu non votavi berlusconi?


Perche berlusconi e' l unico fautore dei mali dell italia?Tutta la schifezza che c e in italia oggi c era anche prima del 92...Il personaggio berlusconi ha arricchito di altri contenuti squallidi la situazione.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Novembre 2012)

Renzi se passa le primarie...


----------



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2012)

Come sempre....il meno peggio.


----------

